
Node Para Principiantes – Subiendo Nuestra App En Node.js a Heroku - MiguhRuiz
http://blog.miguhruiz.xyz/nodejs-heroku/
======
gus_massa
This is an English speaking forum, so this post will be probably ignored or
flagged. Do you have an English translation? It will get much more trafic

By the way, the link to "el post anterior" is wrong. You should fix it.

[Saludos desde Argentina.]

